# Eastenders gone too far?



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm going for the male viewpoint here. 

How can they expect any right minded person not to instantly throw this storyline away as fancyfull?

It doesn't matter how well acted it is (and it is) as soon as they thought that a father wouldn't know his son they lost me as a viewer. 

Aside from that, it's cruel and terrible. 

When will we see the end of these miserable soaps and miserable media reporting?

No wonder the country is depressed.


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

You've just come across this realisation?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> When will we see the end of these miserable soaps and miserable media reporting?
> 
> No wonder the country is depressed.


When people stop watching and reading everything stuck in front of them, and start to live their lives, and look after their own family...

:thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> When people stop watching and reading everything stuck in front of them, and start to live their lives, and look after their own family...
> 
> :thumb:


Well yes.

But, i am partial to a bit of escapism (Eastenders isn't my usual avenue - granted).

But the point of a soap is to be realistic.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

This storyline's going to drag aswell, 2 years long! How are they going to do that?

Apparently the BBC have had alot of complaints from viewers about it.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> Well yes.
> 
> But, i am partial to a bit of escapism (Eastenders isn't my usual avenue - granted).
> 
> But the point of a soap is to be realistic.




I don't even have a TV set up, so have no idea what you are going on about!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Footballer (Dec 7, 2010)

Hehe!

Have to laugh really. Both my wife and I have watched Enders for over twenty years. (sad I know).

But this story line is absolutely sick. Is it any wonder we have so many disturbed people out there.

After all these years enough is enough, No more Enders on in my house! :thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> I don't even have a TV set up, so have no idea what you are going on about!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


It's the point that reality has left the soap opera in the most disturbing way possible.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry I'm not bothered, there's teenage lesbians on itv or dead babies on bbc1. Erm no brainer!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Teenage lesbians pleaseOr Helen Flanagan with her errmmm lovely figure:lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> It's the point that reality has left the soap opera in the most disturbing way possible.


Ahhh, ran out of ideas or just trying to increase column inches and ratings...

:thumb:


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

I dont follow Eastenders, but it was on whilst watching it earlier, not too sure what really was oing on, but from what I have seen, Kat and Alfies baby has died? I saw the bit where Alfie tried to ring the funeral director to attempt to arrange it all, I have made that phone call myself for my daughter who passed, and I could feel everything at that point that I went through, had to walk out of the room as I was beginning to fill up, not a nice call to have to make, and not one that I would wish on anyone, however, seeing it in a soap is both positive and negative, positive in the fact that these sorts of things do happen, negative in that the passing of a young child is one of the most awful things that could ever happen, anyway, not too sure what the storyline entails etc at what has happened up until that point, but just felt worth sharing my little thought!

James


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Yes it's poor, yes it's going to drag.

On the subject of soaps, couldn't the producers of coronation street have scripted the two police officers a little better? talk about just blaming everyone, do they not watch CSI or anything. 

Two chimps could have done a better job of the story line and acting.


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

Gone to far 
and at christmas


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

To be honest, i don't have a problem with it. If others do have a problem, just turn over or turn off. We are not forced to watch it.
To me it's a fictional tv programme, i don't take it seriously. I watch programmes/films such as horror and listen to music (gangsta rap) at times that are quite extreme. It takes me to a different place (emotionally), and get to feel these emotions/feelings (both good and bad), and at the end i turn off that escapism/entertainment, and go back to Llving my life.

Although the storyline is sad and upsetting, I don't see how it's so different to any other storyline when something bad happens.
Script-writers shouldn't be afraid to write a story incase it offends anyone, as there's always someone who could be offended (like jokes). Although if they intended to cause offense then it could be seen as different.
Were there any complaints about the Corrie train crash? People have died in train crashes in the UK (Paddington for eg). 

Just my opinion


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

Alfies baby didnt die
Ronnies baby did 
she went and sneaked into the pub and swapped babies


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Yes kh, as much as the "Off" button or changing channels is a valid argument, the reality is the BBC have let the scriptwriters broach a subject matter that didn't need to be.
Scraping the barrel for ratings if you ask me (you didn't, I know) and it's this mentality that everything and anything is up for grabs that bothers me.

Whilst soaps are designed to hook the viewer with believable storylines, not every subject matter imaginable needs or aught to be used.
It's immoral and just wrong, even with the best of intentions to try and justify the ends justify the means, and a "caring" announcement at the end to get in contact with someone if you've been affected by the storyline is not the "get out of jail free" card they would claim.

I'm sure a lot of discussions take place about what characters are going to be getting up to, and lots of those ideas get rejected for a variety of reasons, but for me this is one time they've misjudged it.
Edgy plots/storylines are one thing to have the program discussed and people tuning in, but taste/decency and a whole host of other things seem to have been given the cold shoulder treatment here.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

james_19742000 said:


> I dont follow Eastenders, but it was on whilst watching it earlier, not too sure what really was oing on, but from what I have seen, Kat and Alfies baby has died? I saw the bit where Alfie tried to ring the funeral director to attempt to arrange it all, I have made that phone call myself for my daughter who passed, and I could feel everything at that point that I went through, had to walk out of the room as I was beginning to fill up, not a nice call to have to make, and not one that I would wish on anyone, however, seeing it in a soap is both positive and negative, positive in the fact that these sorts of things do happen, negative in that the passing of a young child is one of the most awful things that could ever happen, anyway, not too sure what the storyline entails etc at what has happened up until that point, but just felt worth sharing my little thought!
> 
> James


Sorry for your loss my friend.

Kat and Alfie's baby is fine. Ronnie and Jack's baby died and in an emotionally fragile state, Ronnie swapped the babies.

Alfie then didn't realise that the baby that had passed was his and convinced Kat she was delusional. This is the part that is a bit fanciful.

I do have to say that the cast are doing a very good job and you have to commend them but the writing/producers is/are letting them down. It's just too much.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> Sorry for your loss my friend.
> 
> Kat and Alfie's baby is fine. Ronnie and Jack's baby died and in an emotionally fragile state, Ronnie swapped the babies.
> 
> ...


Thanks I see it now, I just remember as it was going on my head going in a different direction.

I do agree that some storylines do have to be undertaken to make people aware of some things that happen in life etc and to a degree the BBC have a responsibility to show certain things, however, in my view Eastenders is a prime time 'family' viewing programme, and whilst I am no prude by any means sitting there with it on with my daughter who is 16 and son who is 12 can at times be very 'difficult' shall we say???


----------

